# Know any stores/techs in Toronto or that will look at my guitar free of charge?



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

I've got an electric and acoustic that both need to be looked at. Particularly, the electric I think might need some tuning up. I'm wondering if you guys know any good places that might look into issues with each guitar and let me know free of charge before I decide whether I want them fixed or not? 

On another note, what are some decent cheap places that might do an electric guitar tune-up for a reasonable price? How much can I expect to pay? 

Looking mainly in the Toronto and Hamilton area.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Gian at Lil' Demon guitars may be able to give you a good rate. Check out his website: http://www.lildemonguitars.com/


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Contact guitars and amps in milton. Best deal around. Barry does the setups for $15 plus strings. Seriously.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

While there are not as many techs as bands who are willing to work just for the "exposure".... 

typical shop rate on a set up in the GTA at a mainstream shop is around $60 plus strings 
some folks will do it for less, just as some bands will play for free 

keep in mind the job takes 20 to 45 minutes, sometimes longer if your guitar has rusty/ seized parts or other issues 
none of the techs I know are getting rich doing this work, the key is to be continuously busy, so some techs may work at a reduced rate 
to get their volume up 

most shops and techs will look at your instrument and give a quick evaluation of whats needed for no charge 
However, if you suspect it needs a setup it probably does 

if you take your car to the mechanic and tell him to "look" at your brakes because the car is not stopping... 
he will look for free but you will be repairing those brakes 

If you go to the dentist with a sore tooth, he may look for free but its also likely you are having a procedure done to resolve your ache 

if you are very price conscious about your setup I recommend the book 

" how to make your guitar Play Great" By Dan Earlwine 

a $40 to $60 investment that will save you its cover price, every time you set up your own guitar 

p


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

parkhead said:


> While there are not as many techs as bands who are willing to work just for the "exposure"....
> 
> typical shop rate on a set up in the GTA at a mainstream shop is around $60 plus strings
> some folks will do it for less, just as some bands will play for free
> ...


One of the best books out there and even if you only own one guitar you really should know how it works.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.ebeneezerguitars.com/ This guy has done a few setups for me. I forget his price though.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

+1 on getting Dan's book -- IMHO a better investment than what may be a series of visits back to a tech to get it right for your playing preferences! In the long run, being able to do your own setups pays off in both $$ and ability to tweak to preference. I now do pretty well everything except frets, but also know my limits.


----------

